# Little litter update!!



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I gave alot to my local pet store to sell as pets and kept five boys

Here is my beautiful black male his tail has no broken marks and his feet dont have that much white on them\









I only kept 1 male siamese the darkest points cause the rest were very skidish and he not so much i plan on breeding him back to his mother to try and get darker points and then breed the offspring to my black male if possible









This is my fav out of my last litter and his size compared to his sibling is better and he is only a week or 1 and half younger then the black and siamese









I didnt get a pic of the blue but he is all blue no broken marks on his tail or white on feet both tail and feet match his furr i have to get pic up but i just forgot to get one


----------

